# Angry Ginger Skeeter Pee



## FloridaWino (Jul 13, 2013)

Howdy Folks,
I thought you all might like to see my Angry Ginger. Its the original recipe only I fermented 10 pounds of strawberries in primary, back sweetened with the addition of strawberry extract and fortified it with grain alcohol to get an ABV of around 14-15%. You cant even taste the alcohol!!! MUhahahahha!


----------



## Arne (Jul 13, 2013)

Was looking at the pic, and laughing at it. Lookat the ingredients, never did dawn on me. Kathy took one look at it and said "That must be Ginger." Love the lable. Arne.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 13, 2013)

That label = pure columbian awesome.


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 14, 2013)

Hahaha! Thanks! I like making weird labels.


----------

